# Paludarium Construction Photo Journal



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

I've been getting a lot of "how'ed you build that" questions, so I thought I would post a construction journal.

The finished product.

Tim


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

*Dry Fit of Plexiglass*

Dry Fit.

The plexiglass has been cruved and siliconed into place. A shelf has been cut and fitted onto the plexiglass to create a cave area (to maximize the land and water areas).


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

*Back Wall*

Cork Bark

Cork Bark has been siliconed to the back wall of the tank above the water line. Rocks, gravel, and bog wood have been siliconed to the back wall under the water line.

I routered out a channel in the bottom of some Ghost wood to fit on top of the plexiglass. The only place the plexiglass is visable is the front of the tank. The wood also allows for easy egress, should any of the land dwellers fall in the water.


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

*Rear View of Tank*

Rear View of Tank

Rear view of the tank, showing P-glass, Cork Bark, Wood, Gravel, and Rocks silconed to rear wall.


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

*Bottom View of Tank*

Bottom View

This is the bottom view of the tank. Notice silicone was not spared, except on the front viewable portition of the tank.

The tank was predrilled with two (2) holes on one side. In hindsight, I would have gotten a tank drilled on both sides, one side to drain the land side and one side for an overflow drain on the water side.


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

*Water Supply Line*

Water Supply Line

Notice the perferated water supply tubing running along the rear of the tank and through the cave area. The idea is to flush out detris from behind the rocks and cave area.


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

*Overflow Drain*

Overflow Drain

Having an overflow drain was necessary in maintaining a constant water level.
Notice the overflow drain (right rear), running through the land/water divider and through the tank bottom. This is the reason, I should have bought a tank that was drilled in both corners. I made it work but it could have been far easier.


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

*Sump and Filters*

Sump and Filters

The Sump made a lot of since once I got more involved with the project. I use the Sump to house the filters and 2 water heaters. The water from the overflow drains into a home built filter box. I, also, use an Eheim canister filter to fine polish the water. Then I planted the sump to help with water quality control.

The sump lights are also on timers opposite the display tank. The sump is lit at night while the display is dark and vise/versa. My original thinking was at night the sump plants would give off Oxygen for the display tank, while the display plants created CO2 that would be pumped into the sump. However, I now believe there is too much water agitation to maintain CO2. It does, however stabilize the PH levels very well.


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

*Waterfall and Lagoon*

Waterfall and Lagoon.

Close-up of the right side of the tank. Flexable water line was concealed in the corkbark background and plumbed to this waterfall. It keeps the back wall wet and allows for lush plant growth.

The cork bark curl in the right rear corner conceals the water supply line and the Eheim supply line.


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

*Tank and Sump*

Tank & Sump

Here is an overview of the entire operating system. 

All of the lights are on timers (the sump and display lights are scheduled opposite of one another). The lights on the display tank are, also, timed to light gradually, simulating dawn and dusk.

A UPS backup system is used for the pumps, only, in case of a power outage.

The mag drive pump pumps the water to 4 valves, one operates the perforated supply line that runs along the back wall of the tank, two operate 2 different waterfalls in the tank and the 4th is for a "Rain Bar" in the hood over the land area. I use the rain bar for water changes, just open the valve, rain on the land area, then refill the sump.

The valved line in the left rear corner under the tank (in the cabinet) is a drain for the land side. It allows me to drain the land side to prevent the substraight from becoming water logged.


----------



## pineapple (Jan 22, 2004)

When the credits roll, I assume your wife will be there for allowing you to use that nice looking dining room for the work 

Andrew Cribb


----------



## oldfarmhouse (May 18, 2004)

Absolutly Beautiful !!! What kind of land creatures are in there? I love the back wall.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Very nice looking! Great DIY documentation that you have there and the results really show. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

The only thing I would ask for is a bigger pic.
Very, very nice.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Heh... I just finished asking for the same thing in the other post ... absolutely beautiful and a great Journal you have created Tim... thanks for the photos roud:


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

That's even more tranquil than a full tank. I have been toying with the idea of doing one of these, and lets just say, I am inspired.

Beautiful work.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

wow dude VERY NICE! That is very nice, are all the terrestal plants in there real? I am wondering what kind of lighting you have? I bet that setup cost you a pretty pretty penny. Anyways I want a closer pic also! Very nice dude. Do you have a fogger setup also? If not, get one! You can get one for like 30 bucks, well worth it and it just gives a great effect to the tank!


----------



## ColinAnderson (Jun 25, 2004)

Wow. Wow. Wow! Very nice indeed.

I completely agree with the fogger set up -- roud:


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks for everyone's nice replys. The tank is a 72 gallon Bow Front and yes all of the plants are real.

I don't have a fogger, but I do have an automated misting system that goes off for one minute three times a day.

The tank contains the following:
Land
1 - Dendrobates Leucomelas (m), yellow and black poison dart frog
1 - D. Azureus (?), blue and black poison dart frog
1 - D. Tinc (m), blue, yellow, and black poison dart frog
2 - D. Galactonotus (?), orange and black poison dart frog
2 - Anoles (f/1m) 
2 - Rice Paddy Frogs

Water: 
4 - Long Fin Zebra Danios
6 - Neon Tetras
3 - Hatchet fish
1 - Blue Ram
3 - Otto Cats 
1 - Cory Cat 
2 - Dwarf Water Frogs


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

One of the frogs - Dendrobates Galactonotus


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

*WOW*​

That is all that needs to be said!


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

Yup, WOW! roud:


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

no wow ....instead I'll give you a "I now know what I want my next project to be" 

Bigger pictures! If you want, I can host them for you...beit 640x400 or bigger! 
just email the pictures to

[email protected]


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

That is so cool!! Reminds me of Costa Rica!!!


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Dendrobates Leucomelas are one of my favorite dart frogs. When I was thinking about setting up a 29 gallon rain forest setup, I wanted a colony of these guys. very cool!


----------



## pphx459 (Jun 25, 2004)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:  

I would throw in more drool smileys but unfortunately the administrator won't let me. Please post a bigger pic! Thanks!


----------



## DaAverageJoe (Sep 7, 2004)

Speechless... how much money did you spend on that? No need to answer if you don't want to


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

DaAverageJoe said:


> Speechless... how much money did you spend on that? No need to answer if you don't want to



DAJ, 

I can't say, I'm too afraid my wife might read the board.

Tim


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

*Lighting Suggestions?*

Currently, I'm running 3, 48", 32 watt T-8's - 5500K, 6500K and 6700K. My red plants do not hold their color. Does anyone have lighting suggestions for me?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Broodingwolf (Aug 29, 2004)

I second bigger pictures as well! I'll host them if need be, PM me if you want and I'll give you an email to send them to. This is just really inspiring indeed!


----------



## Scissors (Oct 21, 2004)

Great tank, looks like lots of time and effort was put into it. Are the three 48" T-8s just over the tank, or is one over the sump as well? I'm not sure how lighting for a paludarium goes, but for a full-water tank 96w would be inadequate.

I'd love to see close-up pictures of the cave. Is there a possibility the shelf could cave in over time?


----------



## enchanted (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm not sure where you are located, but if you can get T-12's at 40W you could try 3 of those for 120W (they are 48"). You could also add one more, if your tank is wide enough, for 160W.

As well as you are doing with 96W I would be hesitant to go power compact because getting full width you would end up with 110W or 220W roughly...


----------



## pale (Feb 16, 2004)

*Wow!*

Absolutely stunning. So how often do you have to fish drowned crickets out of the water area? roud:

Excuse me, I have to go warm up my credit card ...


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

I'll try to get some fresh pictures this week. In the mean time here's a link to a site where the pictures are hosted - http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/index.php?user=28848&cat=500 - there is an option to view the pictures in the original size.

Scissors - The 3 T-8s are all located over the tank. I'm thinking of swapping to Compact Fluorescents. 
The shelf that creates the cave is pretty well siliconed into place. I'm not really worried about it failing. The tank has been set up over two years and the land/water divide is water tight.

enchanted - I can get 40 watt, T-12s, but I thought 32 watt, T-8s were more efficient and put out more lumens?

Tim


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

Just beautiful! I've been looking into setting up a paludarium lately and you have completely redefined what I thought could be done. Thank you for posting this journal, it has really opened my eyes :icon_bigg 

Until you go up to something other than normal output fluorescents I don't think you will be able to make much difference in light intensity. I would recommend at least 200 watts of CF lighting, preferably more, if you're trying to grow most red plants, but it really depends on the species as to how much light is required to maintain the coloration. Low nitrates and plentiful trace element supplementation also play an important role in bringing out the reds in a lot of aquatic plants. If you can keep your nitrate levels between 5-10 ppm the reds will often become much more prominent. That's just my experience however. Again, incredible job man roud:


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

OK, I sprung for the $10.00 membership fee and reposted my pictures with higher resolution pics. By the way $10.00 is a bargin considering all of the help I have received and information I have learned.

Tim


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Awesome paludarium! Is it hard to keep the amphibians and reptiles fed? Is it hard to keep the land area and glass clean?


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

tim that is great.
i called duc at work and advised him of what is in his future!  
i made a paludarium with egg crate, but have found after time that it collapses in on itself. i really like what you did with yours.
have you found that the area under the land is as clean as you intended?
kris


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

roud: 

i just have to say, WHOA! thats a beutiful setup, i would of never thought of anything like that! where did you get the coral bark? what gave you the idea for this? 

hehe now im thinking of plans for my other spare tank =)


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

co2 - 
The terrestrial animals all eat Flightless Fruit Flys and I occasionally give the anoles crickets and/or mealworms.
The land area requires almost no maintainance, just the occasional trimming of the plants. There are a host of microfauna that help to break down any waste. I do wipe the glass down almost every day when I feed.

Kris - 
The area under the land shelf (cave area) does seem to stay pretty cleaned out. Before I do water changes, I close all of the valves except the supply line that runs through the cave - that way the pump forces more water pressure through the perforated water line and really flushes out behind the rocks.

accordztech - 
You can get Cork Bark several places, here are a couple of links:
http://www.blackjungle.com/home.htm
http://www.poison-frogs.com/

Here's a picture of another one of the frogs.
Dendrobates Leucomelas


----------



## martygreene (Apr 30, 2004)

poison dart frogs have long been a favorite creature of mine... although whenever I've gone to look into keeping them, I seem to have difficulty finding information on the little guys, and I have absolutely no idea where I would ever purchase them.

Do you know of any good resources on keeping poison dart frogs?


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

http://www.blackjungle.com/ is where you can buy them. And learn a little, Dendrobates Leucomelas IS MY FAVORITE FROG! Good thing these frogs dont contain poison like they do in the wild! I have thought about seting up a tank so many times, to bad I havent yet


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

Here's a pic of the DIY hood that I just finished. It has 4 X 55 watt compact fluorescents on three different timers and two temperature controled computer fans for cooling.

Tim


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

Here's a pic with the lights on! I control the lights with three different timers to try to simulate dawn and dusk. The 9325K is the light I use for viewing, as it really brings out the reds and blues in the neons.

6700K 5500K
9325K 5500K


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

TimsViv said:


> This is the bottom view of the tank. Notice silicone was not spared, except on the front viewable portition of the tank.


What we really all want to know is how you managed to get your wife to let you put it on her dining room table.

I leave a screwdriver on ours and I'm horsemeat for the day.


----------



## fragman (Oct 26, 2003)

What is the plant on the Left side, that looks like a tree? Some kind of Ficus?


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

glass-gardens.com said:


> What we really all want to know is how you managed to get your wife to let you put it on her dining room table.
> 
> I leave a screwdriver on ours and I'm horsemeat for the day.



HeHe, the wife was out of town on business - everything was cleaned up and put away before she got back. Now I just hope she doesn't read the forum.

fragman, Yes that is a bonsi ficus tree.

Tim


----------



## badfish (Dec 23, 2004)

I am some what new to planted tanks. I have had a saltwater reef setup for quite sometime. You were asking a light question on how to keep your colors in your flowers. I was wondering if adding a 10000K bulb might help you keep some of the colors in your flowers. Most reefers use 10000K for our corals. I am afraid it might be a bit much for plants though. With my vivarium i am using a 36" 40 watt 6700K NO bulb and a 36" 50/50 10K/Actinic PC setup and my plants seem do be doing fine. The 10000K is not as yellow as 6700K either.
You can get crazy and add a 70 watt MH and turn your tank into a hot box!


----------



## gsimm33 (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow. I am truly inspired.

I want to convert my reef setup to a paludarium, but have a question on lighting: my current reef setup is 2x250w metal halide. Is that too much for something like this?


----------



## jmcc000 (Feb 22, 2005)

Also try www.kingsnake.com There is a ton of info on the Darts in the message boards and a classified section.


----------



## Fclark528 (Mar 1, 2005)

Lovely setup! It's almost what I want to do to my 55. I was wondering how much it cost( My fiancee is starting to realize how much I spend on just my 72 planted bowfront)?


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow!
Gorgeous vivarium, Tim! I'd love to try to build something like that for my RES while he's still small enough to enjoy it!
One question- is that styrofoam lining your canopy? Is it for insulation? 
Keep up the beautiful pics! Maybe you could submit one to the mods to be used for the calendar??? Please post some pics of your cory cats if you can!


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

I just came across this thread and WOW -- I'm absolutely blown away. Just gorgeous!


----------



## supaoopa (Oct 25, 2004)

That looks incredible. :icon_eek: How long did it take you to complete? 

Great job. roud:


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Awesome job! roud: You've really peaked my interest in creating a paludarium the next time around. :icon_bigg


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

I thought I would update this thread, as the same tank is still up and running almost 7 years after it's initial set-up. My interest in the tank always increases over the winter.

The tank has gone through some minor changes, mostly to simplify maintenance. I simplified the sump; I removed all of the gravel and plantings, I removed the Eheim and now the overflow just drains into a cylinder that is drilled out around the bottom. I placed large rocks in the bottom and use filter fabric in the top section. I can drop activated charcoal in the filter when needed. The sump just houses the heaters (2), the misting system pump, the Mag-drive pump, and the simplified filter system.

The tank itself has only gone through some minor changes. I added some tree fern panels to both sides, to increase the planting areas. Mostly it has been trial and error with the plantings, some plants don't do well and wilt over time, while some plants thrive and overgrow the tank too quickly.

Here's some pictures from the past couple of years:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is awesome. What is the plant in the center of this shot?



TimsViv said:


>


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

The three upright plants are bromeliads, I'm not sure exactly what speicies. They do great mounted as an epiphite on the cork background. 

The vine is Ficus pumila var. quercifolia - Oak Leaf Creeping Fig - I don't recommend this plant as it quickly overran the tank.

The small green leafed plant to the left is baby blue tears, but it never really estabilished itself.

The "moss" at the bottom growing in the water fall dish is riccia.

Tim


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh sorry I quoted the wrong picture. I meant to reference the first one. DO you know what that plant is?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

You're lucky that your oak leaf creeping fig grows fast. Mine always seems to get yellow leaves and eventually stops growing all together. Maybe it's some kind of nutrient deficiency? I never got around to buying frogs for my tank, so I don't have them to fertilize my plants 

I love what you've done with the tank. The riccia adds a nice effect.


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

I am selling my 72 gallon paludarium that is featured in this thread.

We're moving and I've decided not to take the tank with us. I'm planning to build a new built-in at our new house.

The tank is still up and running without any leaks, but needs a full replanting and some TLC. If you're local and interested, please shoot me a PM. 

Fauna:
- 2 Imitators 
- 2 Intermedius 
- 8 neons
- several dwarf cory cat fish

Flora:
- the water section is fully planted with
- Crypts
- Anubius
- java Moss
- Java Ferns
- Sword
- the land section needs a full replanting, but does have some interesting plants that are worth salvaging.

Equipment:
- 72 gallon bow front tank
- 72 gallon bow front stand 
- 15 gallon sump tank
- 500 Mag Drive Pump 
- 2 sump heaters
- plumbed with 6 misting heads (misting pump not included)
- Very nice custom canopy
- Two (2) - 2X55watt Compact fluorescent Brite Kits from AH Supply 
- One (1) - 1X55watt Compact fluorescent Brite Kit from AH Supply 
- (total of 5 X 55 watts of lighting!)
- two computer fans with low voltage transformer
- Various timers
- UPS back up system (not sure if it still works)
- lots of misc. parts and supplies.

You must be local and have a truck or SUV to pick it up. 

The system is still working great, but needs some TLC. The front glass has some water staining that will need to be dealt with.

You can see the classified add here - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/113422-72-gallon-paludarium-sale-dc-nova.html









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600 and weights 90KB.

















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600 and weights 121KB.

















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 650x621 and weights 72KB.

















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 650x490 and weights 57KB.









Thanks for looking, 
Tim


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

This tank is *FREE* to a good home in the Washington, DC, Northern Virginia area! - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...on-paludarium-free-good-home.html#post1130408

Tim


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

If I didn't have plans tomorrow I would be driving to DC. Drat!!!


----------



## bbehring (Jul 10, 2009)

Beautiful tank! Someone is going to get a great tank!


----------

